# 8.1 Pro Pack upgrade "we can't connect right now"



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I am getting really tired of this project to set up a win 8.1 HTPC with MediaCenter. System: new Gigabyte Z170 mobo, Intel Skylake i7, 16 GB DDR4.

Steps so far:

1. I purchased a full version of 8.1 Pro from Amazon, downoloaded it, burned the ISO disk, installed and activated. No problem.

2. Installed mobo drivers, no problem. Now PC is online and working great.

3. Purchased retail 8.1 Pro Pack (for the MediaCenter functionality) upgrade from an online outfit called Bargainvalley. They sent me an e-mail with a link to the install .exe and a product key. But when I run it and enter the key Windows setup says "we're going online to get a few things ready", then pops up the message "we can't connect right now, check your internet connection". But my Internet connection is fully functional.

Any solutions to this? Or is this possibly an invalid key or somesuch that the MS server refuses to acknowledge? Is there a way to check?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if you can get it to work through the Windows Anytime Upgrade:

https://supertekboy.com/2013/08/12/how-to-perform-an-anytime-upgrade-in-windows-8/


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That would have been too easy. Unfortunately MS no longer makes or sells any products with MediaCenter, but allows 3rd parties to sell existing licenses.

And this keeps getting better. So I called MS for the first time ever in 30+ years of using Windows and turns out the download license I bought is just for 8.1 Pro, NOT the Pro Pack that contains media center. Looks like the site used a stock photo of a Pro Pack box for a simple Pro upgrade. So I am trying to get that refunded and looking for a legitimate Pro Pack. Amazon has 3 left but twice the $ I paid which is why I tried the new guys in the first place. Bargainvalley is interesting but they are not tech-centric so this difference is probably lost on them. So far they have been responsive and have live USA based phone support, which is refreshing. In any case Amazon hopefully has a better handle on what they are really selling and if not at least they are reputable and offer easy returns with my prime account and spending habits.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> See if you can get it to work through the Windows Anytime Upgrade:
> 
> https://supertekboy.com/2013/08/12/how-to-perform-an-anytime-upgrade-in-windows-8/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here are some others you can look at: 8.1 Pro Pack upgrade with Media Center | eBay


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I already sprung for the one on Amazon. They are sold by a software business that claims to be a MS "gold" partner. I called them to confirm that I will be getting what I want. They were down to just 3 licenses left (there were 7 Tuesday) and with MS not issuing any more these things are getting scarce. $$ but a reliable vendor.

Bargainvalley already processed my refund, too. I am impressed with their service if not the product listings. I may have to check them out for some other more routine items.

So Saturday I'll get to try this again with the correct upgrade. I hope I don't get this same non-connect issue. Regardless of having the incorrect product the upgrade assistant should have run and it didn't. I guess we'll see then....




spunk.funk said:


> Here are some others you can look at: 8.1 Pro Pack upgrade with Media Center | eBay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have to use Windows Media Center? There are surely alternatives to what you may need to do.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know of any. Might be able to make Plex work... or if Myth TV is still around? But Media Center is a dead easy OTA HDTV DVR tool. There is an online guide, just click and select to record a single program, or entire season, automatically skipping reruns. Then you can watch whatever whenever anywhere on the network from the saved video files. It's a great tool and I don't know of anything comparable. But I haven't really looked lately since I thought this would be a simple process. Truthfully I could have kept the Win7 system going for this if not needing to upgrade the PC hardware to also handle the higher security cam bandwidth. Plus 8.1 doesn't expire until 2023 whilst 7 is gone in 2020. So it made sense to make the move now.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have to use Windows Media Center? There are surely alternatives to what you may need to do.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, even though I called the software vendor to confirm my purchase had Media Center I reviewed the order again today and way down at the bottom, after all the verbage that said enjoy media center, etc, was a one liner that said "media center license sold separately". Unbelievable. So it is likely that this will have to be returned as well. I am beginning to think that a legit Media Center license is the white whale. Just doesn't exist.

I found a good article here that recommends an open source project called Media Portal that claims to have OTA recording capability on Windows platform. I think I'll give that a try.

Windows Media Center is dead – here are the best alternatives | ExtremeTech


----------

